
Life before Google: What was it like? - evo_9
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-44871028
======
ARayOutOfBounds
I remember having to spend much more time on the existing search engines
trying to find what I was looking for, even though there were much less sites.
Since Google, sifting through all the data has become easier, although I worry
about how it's also become influenced by our search history and navigational
habits. This in turn, lands up limiting what we are actually exposed to and
might reduce the probability of us discovery new things outside of our comfort
zone. Do we go for something like DuckDuckGo, that isn't influenced by our
history, or do we use google to present us with what we want?

